
Mark C. Miller: Science Reveals Women Who Wear Less Clothing Live Longer - geekam
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mark-c-miller/science-reveals-women-who_b_914511.html
======
gdulli
This was obviously fake. It came from a tabloid and I don't know why
Huffington Post would publish it.

[http://books.google.com/books?id=bfMDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA14...](http://books.google.com/books?id=bfMDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA14&lpg=PA14&dq=Philomena+Bushfield&source=bl&ots=HUYK1hey1o&sig=JyMjoAKGpRlxNcw1Gtqf9J-bf5Q&hl=en&ei=Mb44ToWxH6m30AHwoPzIAw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Philomena%20Bushfield&f=false)

